# Hi there...



## jpd1977uk (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm a newbie from the South East of England...

Are there any other Cat lovers from my part of the world?

Send me a PM...
x


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Do you mean from Europe?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Do you have any kitties of your own? There are some people from England on here.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My dad was from Devon! We have a nunber of members from the UK, including 2 Mods. Welcome.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Hello there!


----------

